# Halo Top Ice Cream



## Beck S (Nov 7, 2017)

Have just seen this article in Metro - http://metro.co.uk/2017/11/06/mega-...m-brand-halo-top-is-coming-to-the-uk-7056276/ - mentioning that this US brand of low fat, low sugar ice cream is soon to be launched in the UK.  It's made with Stevia, so it's still not something you could probably eat a huge amount of, but it feel cautiously optimistic that this could be something to eat without a lot of guilt.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Nov 7, 2017)

I will keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## Beck S (Jan 18, 2018)

Bump

Popped into Tesco last night to grab some things and saw this had appeared!  Very happy to see it, and in Tesco too so it's easy to get.  They had Vanilla Bean, Chocolate, Mint Chip, Cookies and Cream, Sea Salt Caramel, Peanut Butter Cup, and Cinnamon Roll.  Picked up some Mint Chip to try at the weekend.  https://www.halotop.uk/ 

It's a bit different to the Oppo stuff, bit higher in carbs over 100g, but have less calories and fat.  Has a lower sugar content than the Oppo, just because Oppo is all natural flavouring whereas this is half sugar, half sweeteners, but was about 4.5g per 100g in the mint.

Will let you know what it's like!


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 18, 2018)

On my  list


----------

